# Drilled holes today........



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

drillled my first holes of the season today, had 4 inches of good solid ice under me. Talked to some buddys last night and they have reports anywere from 2 to 6 inches already. we had a week and a half of ND type weather it sure helped speed up Hard Water season here. Cant wait till Im tip up fishing LOW though, hopefully will make the Eel Pout fesitval this year too.


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Got out today in ne SD. Had good ice up to 6 inches and caught a dozen or more perch. Bigger lakes in the area had reports of 1 to 3 inches. Fishings good get out and hammer um. Good luck.


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

[IMG=http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/3100/dsc00120yl.jpg][/IMG]

got out today limit of NICE crappie and NICE gills! around 4-5 inches


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I made it out this weekend, south of Emily, MN. 4+ inches on the smaller lakes.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

5-6 inches in SW MN.


----------

